# which is better in growing fast molly or guppy?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

well now i am planning to breed some guppies but i am a bit confused which will be better to raise and easy to raise.please tell me which is easier to raise up which grows faster-black mollies or guppies
Reply With Quote


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Guppies, you will start with a few. Two months later you cant see in the tank.


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

Once guppies get pregnant, they continue to give birth every 3-4 weeks for...a while. Their brood size can be 30 to 100.

Mollies have a longer gestation period, usually about 8 weeks. Their brood size is on the order of dozens.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Guppies have fry more often.
Mollie fry grow faster.

It's your choice as to which ones.


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have two molly fry in my 10g tank. They are exactly 9 weeks old and the smallest one is about 3/4 of an inch and the bigger is slightly over an inch. When they were born they were barely visible from a couple of feet away. Now they can be seen across the room. Have no experience with Guppy fry, yet. Hope that helps.


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

I now have a little more experience. My Guppy gave birth on 2/20 to about 19 fry, 16 of which are still alive, and my Molly gave birth on 2/28 to 28 fry, all of which are alive.

Most of the guppies are about 3/4" long. Most of the Mollies are about 1/2" long, a few smaller, a few bigger. I've only culled one guppy that didn't look like he was going to make it and was really small.

And they eat like crazy, 4 times/day and no matter how much I feed them it's gone quick!


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

now, do you need to seperate guppy and molly fry from parents?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. If not, your adult fish will have something to snack on. Breeder nets are available and they work great.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Guppies will eat fry but a little cover in the tank and you will have survivors. Mollies will also eat fry but are less likely to do so than the guppies. Depending on how well fed the adults are, you could end up with the fry surviving quite well with the adults.

I will add a picture after I get enough posts to be allowed to.

Picture added. We'll see if I did it right. This is my female at 35 days after the fry were dropped. She had been with them constantly. Her next drop was at 6 weeks on the button from this drop.


----------

